# Favourite piece of Architecture in your (nearest) City?



## Natataek (Apr 14, 2005)

*Favourite architectural element in your (nearest) City?*

Post your favourite (one modern, one old) from the city you live in. Maximum of 4 photos please.

*Apeldoorn:
Pop: 150,000 Location: Gelderland, Central-eastern Netherlands.*
Walterboschcomplex (Tax offices):


















Het Loo; the Palace and older Castle (former home of the dutch royal family):


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

In Philadelphia
I am fond of the Pennsylvania Academy of Fine Arts








and the Comcast Tower








City Hall








Cira Center


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

I take literally what you say here: to name some of our favorite architectural *elements* in our city. I therefore focus on elements of specific buildings/structures, rather than the buildings/structures themselves.

Pylon, Michigan Avenue Bridge, Chicago:











Owls atop the pediment of Chicago Public Library (Harold Washington Library Center)











Assyrian-style Consecration frieze, Medinah Athletic Club (now Hotel Intercontinental) Chicago











Dome, Fullerton Hall, Art Institute of Chicago


----------



## Telfordboy (Feb 22, 2006)

The Ironbridge is my favourite in Telford










It was the worlds first.


----------



## Natataek (Apr 14, 2005)

Some beautiful pictures, guys! Interpret architectural elements as you wish - i purposefully stated it like that. Personally i feel that the term architectural 'element' can be understood quite broadly; from a roof decoration, to a development of structures forming a cohesive whole. Feel free to post either, or anything in between!


----------



## jodelli (Feb 4, 2008)

Windsor, Ontario, Canada

Hiram Walker HQ 1894









Caesars Hotel 2008


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*Modern:* The Black Diamond









More here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569700 

*Classic:* Rosenborg Castle









More here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570694


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

our Ottheinrich-Castle:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Mosteiro dos Jerónimos in Lisbon


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

The *Traveler's Building* here in Hartford, built in 1919...our first skyscraper:





























For Modern, I like the *Phoenix Building*:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
What's the connection between Phoenix and this building? Is it the name of a company?


----------



## blueget (Jan 1, 2008)

cool


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

There are many project U/C right now so when they're completed things will change a bit, but for now my favourite piece of architecture in Zagreb is Eurotower I... it's the completed skyscraper in this pic:



My favourite old building in the city is the St. Mark's Church currently under renovation










:cheers:


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

^^

Very cool roof. 

How old is that church and it's roof?


----------



## scukaf (May 3, 2007)

The church was built in late XIV century. The roof represents coats of arms. The left coat of arms represents 3 historic regions of Croatia (Dalmatia, Istria and Slavonia). The right one is coat of arms of Zagreb city engraved with the year 1499. on it.


----------



## santiarg (Apr 25, 2008)

Buenos Aires, Argentina: 

Congereso de la Nación









Puerto Madero: 

















Avenida 9 de Julio:


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Roanoke, Virginia (USA)

My favorite would have to be:

Art Museum of Western VA


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Looks pretty much like a rendering :nuts:


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

ØlandDK said:


> ^^
> Looks pretty much like a rendering :nuts:


You're right, that was the finalized rendering..

Its under construction right now and is nearing completion (supposed to open in the late fall). I couldnt find any recent pictures so that Is why I used those renderings.

I will try to search for some recent pictures.


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

*City: Edinburgh, Scotland*

*New:* The Glasshouse Hotel:


















*Old:* The Scottish National Portrait Gallery:


----------

